# Semi-custom ?



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

At least that’s what I’m calling it. I found a safe queen Single Six in .32 H&R Magnum, standard blued revolver with the 6.5” barrel. Since I’ve never had anything done to any of my revolvers except trigger jobs and cylinder bores relieved, I decided to make this one into a “Sheriff’s Model”. So off it goes to shorten the barrel, ejector rod housing, and ejector rod. A new front sight if necessary, a stainless steel Birdshead grip frame and a new base pin from Belt Mountain. It will also have the cylinder bores gauged and relieved if needed. A new set of desert ironwood grips from Chig’s Grips should round out the work. This is what it looks like now. I’ll post more pics when the work is done.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds like a serious project! Make sure to follow up with some pics of the "new" one.


----------

